# font size



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2018)

Any of you guys enforcing a minimum font size?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2018)

Sort of; require our handouts and office mail be typed in Ariel or Verdana; or non-serif font type size be at least 9 if not 10 or larger.

Same with fonts on placards, signs and lettering where the code specifies labeling.

Until the NEC finally provided min. type size (3/4"?), was referencing the BOCAS fire code that required a min. 1-inch.

It's a shame New Times is default in Outlook.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 17, 2018)

No, not required, that would be a bit difficult when you have plans being submitted on note book paper.

Every once in awhile Francis or north star drops down to a one font here which is kinda hard to read!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, officially we say nothing smaller than 10.   But have accepted less, depending upon the font and printing quality.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 18, 2018)

We don't have anything enforceable here other than that the plans must be "legible".


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 18, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> No, not required, that would be a bit difficult when you have plans being submitted on note book paper.
> 
> Every once in awhile Francis or north star drops down to a one font here which is kinda hard to read!


I can read that standing on my head


That's 1/4 scale (not 1/2)


----------



## conarb (Apr 18, 2018)

While we had the old LP²A doing plan checks for some AHJs they were rejecting plans for font size as well as title block placement, drove me nuts hand carrying plans back and forth between architects and engineers, if I didn't it took forever because they'd sent them back to the AHJ that were then calling me to pick them up and take them to the various architects and engineers, I remember once for the title block being ½" too small.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 18, 2018)

What is "legible" or "of sufficient clarity" for the plans examiner, may be unacceptable for the inspector who doesn't have a magnifying glass in the field.   
Bottom line:  it is the Building Official or duly authorized representative to decide on what is an acceptable set of plans.


----------



## conarb (Apr 18, 2018)

What I found unacceptable was the requirement for 24x36 plans, on large homes you can't fit them at ¼" scale so architects break them into two pages, or do them in 3/16" scale.  I can't build with plans on two pages and carpenters can't convert 3/16" with a tape measure, what I finally did was create another set on whatever size it takes to fit the entire building in at ¼" scale, so the inspector saw one set, we built from another.

BTW, I bought a 4' metal triangular scale so workers could scale on the jobsite, they wouldn't use it preferring their tape maeaures.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 18, 2018)

conarb said:


> What I found unacceptable was the requirement for 24x36 plans, on large homes you can't fit them at ¼" scale so architects break them into two pages, or do them in 3/16" scale.  I can't build with plans on two pages and carpenters can't convert 3/16" with a tape measure, what I finally did was create another set on whatever size it takes to fit the entire building in at ¼" scale, so the inspector saw one set, we built from another.
> 
> BTW, I bought a 4' metal triangular scale so workers could scale on the jobsite, they wouldn't use it preferring their tape maeaures.



I hate match lines when all the different disciplines are using different ones. You end up needing a whole conference room because you need to have almost every single page visible at once.

Coordinate your match lines people!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 18, 2018)

Approved? Pcinspector1 let me know if this needs to be larger.
I can't help it!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2018)

Electronic plans negate this concern


----------



## conarb (Apr 18, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Approved? Pcinspector1 let me know if this needs to be larger.
> I can't help it!



Yeah, but they got it all on one sheet, the last house I had that prolblem with had 125 sheets, 75 of A, S, E, M, G, and T-24, together with 50 sheets of shop drawings.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Electronic plans negate this concern


Not always


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 19, 2018)

if I  have to get out the magnifier glass  the font is to small, crayons and  kindergarten pencil  is also on the not acceptable list.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Approved? Pcinspector1 let me know if this needs to be larger.
> I can't help it!
> View attachment 2842



Francis, Where's your braced wall lines?


----------

